# HELP!!! Sounds to Make You Shiver



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

These are the only 3 covers I've ever seen. I'd suggest to do a "Saved Search" on ebay, and check the results ebay sends to you every day. I've found many very rare LPs that way.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am familiar with the Pickwick LP release (it is a favorite of mine from the 70's--a classic!) but I have never seen the two Soma versions you show. 

Are the Soma releases actually the same audio release, and not just records with the same title? I found at least one CD, for example, on Amazon that had that title, but it contained generic tracks and was not the Pickwick audio.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I typed "sounds to make you shiver" in google, and the first things to pop up were Yoko Ono albums 

Here where I live there are a few record/CD/games stores that sell used vinyl, and I go there regularly (they have a section of $1 cd's and I frequently find some great albums for cheap there). I'll keep an eye out for that album.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> I am familiar with the Pickwick LP release (it is a favorite of mine from the 70's--a classic!) but I have never seen the two Soma versions you show.
> 
> Are the Soma releases actually the same audio release, and not just records with the same title? I found at least one CD, for example, on Amazon that had that title, but it contained generic tracks and was not the Pickwick audio.


All 3 albums are the same. Just the cover art is different.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I typed "sounds to make you shiver" in google, and the first things to pop up were Yoko Ono albums
> 
> Here where I live there are a few record/CD/games stores that sell used vinyl, and I go there regularly (they have a section of $1 cd's and I frequently find some great albums for cheap there). I'll keep an eye out for that album.


Thanks for your help. The mystery 4th cover is drawings. I remember it being almost like a cartoon with some little green monster holding a club.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure if this will help...heres a link to a vinal revival...at the top it says vinals in stock...scroll down and you will notice several LPs with this title with prices (not sure if they have the one your looking for but it was worth passing along their number. Good Luck 

http://www.vinylrevival.com/lists/horror.shtml

heres another...they may be able to point you in the right direction http://www.solidviper.com/index.php?cat=20


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Not sure if this will help...heres a link to a vinal revival...at the top it says vinals in stock...scroll down and you will notice several LPs with this title with prices (not sure if they have the one your looking for but it was worth passing along their number. Good Luck
> 
> http://www.vinylrevival.com/lists/horror.shtml
> 
> heres another...they may be able to point you in the right direction http://www.solidviper.com/index.php?cat=20


Thanks for your help. I'll check these pages out.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Would anybody happen to have a perfectly rip of the 'Sounds to Make You Shiver'? I have one from years ago, but a really bad copy and audio.

I'm looking for a perfect rip with no snap, crackle and or pops. Can anybody help an old ghoul out? Didn't they release it on cd that is pictured with four skeletons on a black and white cover with orange box like above the skeletons with the title in white....'Sounds to Make You Shiver'? If so, thats the I'd like to have unless someone had a perfectly ripped copy.

Please and thank you!


----------

